# Sojourner: Who doesn't want a guardian angel?



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you look at the reviews on Amazon, a lot of readers compare this series to Twilight. Why not take a peak?

Sojourner
Seventeen-year-old Elizabeth Moon has been dreaming of her murder her entire life, and in those dreams, a dark presence is there, watching. When she returns home to Hauser's Landing, the very place her father disappeared, she comes in contact with a gorgeous boy named Lev Walker, and it's not long before she's falling in love. But there's something wrong with Lev. When she realizes he's the eerie watcher in her dreams, she'll have to discover the truth. Is he a guardian angel or a sojourner, an angel of death who has come to collect her soul?

Book One of the Sojourner trilogy











Second Sight
Elizabeth Moon is desperate to find Lev Walker, the angel she fell in love with. She knows he is a Sojourner, or an angel who escorts souls to the next world, so she believes that if she looks hard enough, she will find him, no matter that a bullet meant for her took his human form away. She's determined to find him, unaware that even angels wage their own wars that mortals aren't supposed to know about.

Book 2 of the Sojourner series











Anathema
Elizabeth and Lev believe the danger with the dark angels and the Dagger of Light are finally behind them, but with Elizabeth's sacrifice comes a new more menacing threat as whatever power the dagger once possessed now possesses Elizabeth, endangering all those she loves most. In a last ditch effort to protect them, Elizabeth runs away, unaware her fate rests with a triune of angels who have come to judge her transgressions against others of their kind.

Book 3 of the Sojourner series











Thanks so much!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Maria, 
The Sojourner Series sounds very interesting.  Do you have it available in book form or just Kindle form? (Although I've published on Kindle, I haven't been able to purchase my own yet - all my money has gone to getting the book up and running  )  Also, do you have an official site I could visit?  Let me know!
Jenna


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

oooh!  It sounds spooky!  I ordered the first one and I'll keep you posted after I actually have time to read it!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jenna,

I am still working on the cover art so it's not out in print yet.  It will be.  My website is www.mariarachelhooley.com, and I do have three other books in print, if you are interested.  I'm slowly working things that way.  Just out of curiosity, have you put anything in print form?  Createspace is really awesome and it doesn't take a lot of income to get the work out there.  I found the Createspace aspect easier than getting work out for the Kindle.

And I know what you mean about the Kindle.  I want one, too!


liannallama,
Please do let me know!  I love to hear from readers.  And if you get a chance, please leave a review.  It really helps.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I picked up the first one yesterday, Maria.  Thanks!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Red!

And by the way, if you need any reference info about autism, let me know.  I'd be glad to help.


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Maria,
I have my book on Kindle and in print form (through Lulu.com and you can get to it directly from my site, www.oescienne.com). Someday I hope to get an ISBN number for it so I can sell it on amazon. I actually went through lulu first to get a physical book so that I could look it over. I've sold about twenty from Lulu (hence why I decided to go to Kindle, that and a suggestion from a friend I met through another amazon discussion board  ). The book is priced at $15 from the Lulu site (a bit pricey, I know, but most of that is because of material fees ). 
Anyway, I'll check out your site and will keep an eye out for your book when it's available. I'd like to get a good list of indie fantasy writers and their books so I can start a Listmania list of 'gems overlooked by mainstream publishers' . Hopefully I'll be able to add yours to it when I'm done. Happy reading and good luck!
-Jenna


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jenna,

Yeah, if there is one thing that self-publishing has really made me aware of is how many great writers really are overlooked.  Once everything calms down and I get through the series I'm reading now, I'll check out your novel as well.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've finally finished the book trailer for Sojourner, and if you are interested you can view it on the link below.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Book one of the Sojourner Series is now out in print as well as out for the Kindle.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I will be one of the author's on this Friday's Book Chatter.

You can watch the show Live during the 9 PM (EST) hour here: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/bookchatter


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner has a new cover.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Links to all three books in the series now in one place.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

John Gorman interviewed me for his blog, Paper Cut. You can read it at http://jgpapercut.blogspot.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the trailer for Sojourner.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

This 60 year old "kid" just bought your book.  I enjoyed the Twilight Series.
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

JP,

I've had several 'older kids' enjoy this series, and I really hope you like it as well.  Thank you so much for the download.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Another wonderful Amazon review for Sojourner.  Check it out!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who have read this series, I'm getting ready to add another book right after I finish the sci fi thriller I'm at work on.  It's going to be from Lev's POV and it will actually take place between books 1 and 2.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Just finished Book 1 and have 1-Clicked 2 & 3.  

Enjoying...Thank you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks!  I really hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently added a sample chapter of Second Sight to the end of Sojourner so readers can get a glimpse of the next book.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a snippet from Sojourner

“Please tell me you didn’t bring me here to play golf.”

“At night, in a cemetery?”  Lev arches his eyebrows as his arms unwind from around me.  “You’ve got to be kidding.”

“Nope.  That was a blind date back in Dallas.  Ever since then I just don’t do cemeteries.”  I look at the way the moonlight breaks through the tree branches and scatters light across the old rusty gate.  Although the full moon illuminates much, the grounds seem dark, reminding me of my fears as a kid.

“You aren’t scared of a few dead people, now are you?” Lev asks, taking my hand to lead me toward the entrance.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've posted complete first chapter of Sojourner on my wordpress page if you would like to read a sample. Here is the link: http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow looks like your doing great. I seen your cover and remembered seeing it before on authonomy. I hope things are going well for you, and according to your blog they are!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sharlow,

They are going well.  I left authonomy because it took up so much time that I really needed to be doing other things.  I hope your writing is going well also!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

There are two new positive Amazon reviews for the first two books in the Sojourner series.


----------



## AFS_NZ_IT (Feb 3, 2009)

I just one-clicked and told my sister-in-law about it.  I am looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, AFS_NZ_IT.  I really hope you enjoy!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm finally starting Sojourner this evening.  I'm looking forward to it. 
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

JP,

I hope you enjoy reading it as much as I loved writing it.  And thanks again for giving the book a chance.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Sharlow,
> 
> They are going well. I left authonomy because it took up so much time that I really needed to be doing other things. I hope your writing is going well also!


 It's slow going at the moment. I'm new to all this self publishing, but it seems the way of the future. I've been reading as much as I can, to learn how to promote my book. Hopefully I'm learning. I'm still on authonomy, at least barely. Wouldn't mind having HC review my book. I'ts good to see you doing well tho. Good to hear from you.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I finished Sojourner this afternoon and really liked it.  I thought it was a very well written novel for teens of all ages.  In fact I liked it so much I just purchased the 2nd and 3rd books in the series. Congratulations on writing an easy to read, well written novel.  
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, JP,  You just made my week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you reading Sojourner, I thought I'd let you know that I am adding one more book to the series.  It won't be going at the end but will instead be the second book and will be from Lev's perspective.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just started reading Second Site yesterday, so far I really like it.
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so glad.  It really makes my day, J.P.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I finished Second Site and enjoyed the book. There was some good character development and a Fun read. I do have to say that there was a time


Spoiler



when I wanted to grab hold of Lizzie and shake some sense into her. 


. Thanks for the Good Read.
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I entered Sojourner in ABNA, and it is one of the novels advancing to the next round.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

But what if I abhor Twilight?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Dawsburg, I know several people who did not like Twilight.  I can tell you that this book is not about vampires but a lot of readers have compared them.


----------



## beletseri77 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Maria!

  I just thought I would let you know that I read the first chapter of Sojourner on your website and thought it looked really interesting so I downloaded it to my Kindle!  I'm reading it right now and so far I really like it.
Jonie


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> I entered Sojourner in ABNA, and it is one of the novels advancing to the next round.


Gratz Maria! So your my competition.  Glad to hear you made it through round one. I'm looking forward to round 2. Storytellers made it through one as well. Good luck to us both.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jonie,

I hope you enjoy the novel and love the characters.

Sharlow,
Yes, Good luck to you as well.  I downloaded a sample of your novel and hope to get to take a peek soon.  Right now I'm in the middle of The Enhancer.


----------



## beletseri77 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Maria!  I read Sojourner and thought it was really good.  I went to buy Second Sight and Anathema and see that they aren't available right now.    Are you holding them till Covenant comes out since it is going to be the new book 2??  Thanks so much!
Jonie


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jonie,

I'm really glad you liked Sojourner, and please, if you get a chance and are so inclined, leave a review.  Right now I've pulled the second and third books for one last edit because I think some typos slipped through.  They are in line for the editing as is Covenant which is finished.  Just as quickly as I can get them through the editor, I'll get them back out there.  

If you like urban fantasy I will be releasing the first book in another series probably at the end of April.  If you look on my website, the book is called Dreamwalker, and it is completely done and edited.  Right now the book is in a competition so I can't release it until that time.  However, if you are so inclined and send me a pm with your address, I'll be glad to send you a Kindle version since the other two are not currently available.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Maria - I am clearing off a couple of novellas from my kindle (Saving Sailor and Serial) and have Sojourner in line after those.

I am really looking forward to it.

Jenna


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jenna,

I hope you enjoy Sojourner.  I just got my Kindle and it's already overwhelmed with all the indie books.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's a different snippet from Sojourner.

    I plummet toward the river.  I think it will be cold, but I’m not expecting the slam of my right hip and shoulder against the ice.  Then the cold.  Shocked, I inhale, trying to flail upwards.  The water is deeper than I thought.  I can’t breathe. 
    Something grabs me, yanking me upwards.  I’m cold. So cold.  My body shakes violently and my teeth chatter.  I have no control over them.  Arms lift me.
    “Elizabeth?  Can you hear me?”
    The voice is strange.  Deep and rich.
    “Open your eyes.”  The voice is more desperate.
    I blink.  Lev.  He exhales in relief and shakes his head.  “Only one river, and you fall in.”   Another heavy sigh.  “Let’s get you inside.”


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you wondering about the status of the rest of the books in Sojourner series, right now Covenant, the book which will fall second in line is being edited, and as soon as possible I will release it.  And if you haven't had a chance to check out Sojourner, please see what you are missing.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I went to download both the second and third in the series and was disappointed to find that neither are available anymore. 

Do you know when they will become available again? I really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Just started the 3rd book last night, I'll finally be caught up!! 
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope you like it!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I now have the final cover art for Second Sight. While I hope to release the final version soon, I thought I would share the image for the Kindle edition.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the opening from Sojourner.

    Five minutes ago, I died…again.  In another moment, I’ll stop screaming.  Right now, the screaming and the rocking are all that keep me from fleeing into the blue-black night.  Tears stream down my face, and I grab a pillow to wipe them away.  I’ve had the same dream for as long as I can remember.    
    I can still hear the mad gallop of horses amid a winter’s thrall on snow-blanketed plains.  It’s not a home I’d recognize in waking, not considering the buffalo hides stretched taut over smooth wooden poles to form the lodges I walk among.
    On my way to gather wood for the fires, I see other girls in deer-skin dresses like mine, dresses with uneven hems that form an alternating pattern of fringed v’s.  I see that some share my labor, scrounging at the edge of the camp, looking for anything to burn.  Others stoke dying fires, preparing meals for children who have had little because, when winter comes, the game all but vanishes.
    As I walk, my breath escapes in steamy wisps and lingers, then dissipates.  In this dream, I hear a driving drum beat, and my hand sways and pats my leg as I walk farther from the teepees.  It’s then I see the sea of horses erupt from amid tall, withered grass, spurred by white men in long blue coats, all brandishing rifles.  For an instant, everything stops, and they’re looking at me.  I’m barely more than a girl—-unarmed, terrified, and rooted to the spot.
    The lead horse stamps its foot, whining, and he tosses his head, moisture dripping from his mouth and nose.  The rider jams the spurs against the animal’s flanks, and immediately it lurches forward.  The other horses follow, their massive hooves kicking snow into the air.
    The drumming continues, ever louder and faster, and that drumming is my heart.  The world seems to slow.  At first, the riders press on, past me, toward the camp, and I wonder at this miracle.  Perhaps I’m just a girl, not threatening enough to worry about, but it’s an illusion.  I know because as the riders drive into the center of camp, their rifles echoing across the plains like thunder at the heart of a storm, one rider breaks off, aims his rifle, and fires, a gout of flame blazing from the muzzle.  The pain hits.  My knees buckle, and I fall, my blood spattering snow not firm enough to pack.  The world tilts, and the last horses rush past.  There are screams from the camp, rushing feet, the squalling of babies.  Dirty snow sprays my body.  The soldier who fired the bullet stays, watching.  Behind him is another dressed not in blue but brown.  There are no stripes on his sleeves, no crossed rifles on his breast.  His blond hair sparkles amid the snowfall.  He stands stone-faced, waiting.  I blink, and my faltering breath spurts steam.
    The blue man rides on.  The blond moves toward me, his arms outstretched.  His feet, I note with no little wonder, leave no prints.  His blue eyes stare, and I see myself in them.  They’re not the same shade as the officer’s uniform.  They’re a deeper, more penetrating blue, like the color of the sea at dusk.  His mouth twitches, his expression breaking for just a second.  He reaches to gather me to him, and I cry without tears.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is the pitch for Sojourner when I entered this year's Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award.  It made it past the first round.

Seventeen-year-old Elizabeth Moon has been dreaming of her murder her entire life, and in those dreams, a dark presence is there, watching.  When she returns home to Hauser’s Landing, the very place her father disappeared, she comes in contact with a gorgeous boy named Lev Walker, and it’s not long before she’s falling in love.  But there’s something wrong with Lev.  When she realizes he’s the eerie watcher in her dreams, she’ll have to discover the truth.  Is he a guardian angel or a sojourner, an angel of death who has come to collect her soul?

Sojourner explores a love story between a duty-bound angel and the one human who finally teaches him the lessons of love and sacrifice he has failed to learn many times. As an angel, Lev never cared about humans until he’d watched Elizabeth Moon die five times, each time softening his resolve.  By her sixth lifetime, he’s realized he has fallen in love with her but cannot stop her death.  The book picks up with the seventh life and an angel who will stop at nothing to save her.  Yet this dedication comes at a great sacrifice for both.  

As a high school English teacher, I work with young adults, and I focus on the pulse of the literature that captures their attention.  While vampires definitely attract attention, a story such as Sojourner has the elements that drive their love of reading: an element of danger, a love story which seems larger than life, and a promise of adventure. While some novels, such as Hush Hush and Eternal, have focused on angels as romantic characters, these novels have not explored what it means to be angelic and understand human love on the same level as Sojourner.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I finished Sojourner this week - great story. I plan to buy the next two in the series.



Jenna


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jenna,

Somehow I missed your your reply.  I'm really glad you liked it and thanks for your support.  Currently I've released Covenant (Book 2).  I'm hoping to re-release Second Sight and Anathema by the end of May or early June.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have put up a Facebook fan page for Sojourner. If you'd like to take a look, here's the link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Sojourner/117794084917700.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Second Sight, originally the second book in the series, is now available for download. Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Second-Sight-Sojourner-ebook/dp/B002JPJ140/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1275249321&sr=8-21.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

You can read the complete first chapter of Sojourner at the Facebook fan page.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

The final Sojourner book, Anathema, is back on Amazon as well as an omnibus edition of all four novels. If you buy the novels individually, the price ends up being $5.46. The omnibus edition is $3.99. Here are links to both.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I've downloaded your last book and left a nice Review of your first book on Amazon.
jp


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

J.P.,

Thanks so much for the review and I hope you enjoy the last one!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Strangely enough, Amazon has discounted one of the Sojourner novels.  I would have thought they would pick the first novel in the series, but no, they picked Anathema, the last.  Currently it is discounted from 1.49 to .79


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who think you might want to try the series, if you venture over to Smashwords, the first one is free right now. https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3052


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently, Sojourner has twenty reviews on Amazon and two on Barnes and Noble.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Currently, Sojourner has twenty reviews on Amazon and four on Barnes and Noble.


Congrats Maria. You must be happy with how well your book is doing!


----------



## TJ Perkins (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Maria,
Happy to meet a fellow YA author!  Your book sounds wonderful!  I love suspense and this sounds like it holds an element of mystery, too.  Good luck with your 'baby' and I hope sales take off!

TJ Perkins
www.authorsden.com/tjperkins
www.silverleafbooks.com


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, sharlow.  I am happy.

TJ, I will definitely have to look at your books because I love YA fiction.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner now has 21 Amazon reviews. There is also a new interview and review over at http://networkedblogs.com/66JZA. Check it out!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly bump for Sojourner.  Have a wonderful Monday!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I have upped the price of Sojourner to 2.99 but Amazon still has it on sale for .99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Just my weekly bump for Sojourner.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thirteen ratings/reviews on Goodreads.com.  Angels, anyone?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

For those of you who have read my novels, I have a poll on my blog where you can vote for your favorite male character. I'd love to get your vote at http://mhooley18.wordpress.com/.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Love paranormal romance but want something different than vampires?  Try Sojourner.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Do you believe in angels?  If you do, what are their purposes?  And do they know what regret is?

Lev, the hero of Sojourner, is an angel who carries souls from our world to Heaven, and he does understand regret.  Now he just has to figure out a way to change the future and save one human girl he's fallen in love with.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Currently Sojourner's on sale for .99.  Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm sponsoring a give-away for two copies of one of my novels. You can enter at http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/6034-silent-scream. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner is still on sale for .99.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Need a little romance? Give When Angels Cry a read.

Ronnell is currently working on new covers for the entire series, and I've temporarily gone back to the old covers to make them universal.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Each of the books has a new cover. Here's Sojourner's.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy Cow! The new covers are AWESOME!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Stacy,

I was blown away by his work.  Needless to say, he will definitely be doing many more covers for me.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the new covers  .


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, Maria!!  Just beautiful!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you like ya paranormal romance, check out Sojourner.

Have a great week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner now has 22 reviews on Amazon, 10 ratings on barnesandnoble.com, and 15 ratings on Goodreads.  Angels anyone?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner is still at .99, and that's a great price to see if you might enjoy the series.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner currently has 21 ratings on Goodreads.  If you like ya urban fantasy, this might be the series for you.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

New five-star review up on Amazon from a Twilight lover in Alabama.  

"I loved this story from the minute I started reading it. Though I found Lizzie's character to be clingy and her run in with trouble to be a little eye rolling at times, I still feel like the story was told beautifully."  

Enjoy your week!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

If you enjoy paranormal romance, you might like Sojourner.  Have a great week!


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

The new covers are gorgeous and definitely make me want to check out this series. (Yes, I'm a sucker for a pretty cover!)


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, Tara,

Ronnell does wonderful work.  He's redoing my Dreamwalker cover and creating new art for the last two in that series.  I can't wait to see what he comes up with.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Right now Amazon has the last Sojourner novel, Anathema, on sale for .99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

How about putting some angels and romance in your weekend?  Sojourner is still .99.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of readers tell me that Lev Walker, my angel from Sojourner, is their favorite character in my novels.  Why not judge for yourself?


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Sojourner now has 29 ratings and 7 reviews over at Goodreads. Check them out at http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6885954-sojourner.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's the revised book trailer for Sojourner (book 1). Have a great week!


----------

